# power pack????



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi , 
Looking for any suggestions on a good inexpensive power pack. I finally burnt up the MRC techII 1400 . I don't run track power outside but my new indoor railroad will have some track power provisions. So I need a new power pack. Looked into $ridgewerks, MRC contolmaster 20 and others any thoughts??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

get the 10 amp MRC with the big handle.... unless you are running only one very small loco, most small packs are pretty worthless. I bought a MRC 6200 and it is a paperweight... you can have it if you drop by San Diego... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I installed a 12 Amp bridge rectifier to an MTH Z-4000 transformer recently. 
Of course, I still need to find a heatsink for the BR, and permanently mount power supply and accessories. 
So far, this has powered my trains nicely. But then, I also haven't let things run for any great length of time. 
Tried an MRC Teck 2 1400, and my USAT NW-2 tripped the circuit breaker after about 3 minutes! 
My USAT PA-1 was never checked, and my Aristo Craft GP40's tripped the MRC breaker even faster than the NW-2! 
What I've got works good for me. I'm hoping it'll work just as good, once I start making the move to R/C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you asked around there have been a lot of guys selling off there Aristo ultama 10amps cheap. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a new ultima, but if somebody's dumping one, it will run trains very nicely.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Go for the Bridgewerks........ 
www.bridgewerks.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo Elite is a much better supply then the Ultima. 

Higher voltage, higher current, and very stable at full load. 

The Ultima is good for the R1 curved layouts running small engines, and for indoors. 

The Elite is great for the higher powered engines with electronics.


----------

